
Apple announces updated eighth-generation 10.2-inch entry-level iPad - CharlesW
https://www.theverge.com/2020/9/15/21438102/apple-8th-generation-10-2-inch-entry-level-ipad-price-release-date-features
======
hellofunk
I'm curious about the new iPad Air they announced, with an A14. This thing is
more powerful than the iPad Pro 11-inch now, priced a little lower. I wonder
what the advantage is of the current Pro over this one?

For that matter, this new entry level has the same A12 as the 11-inch Pro as
well, so seems like the Pro, which is in the mid of its cycle is already
outdated? Or is there more to the Pro?

~~~
occamrazor
The iPad 11 Pro has:

\- variable refresh rate display (ProMotion)

\- a second Ultrawide rear camera

\- four speakers instead of two

\- FaceID instead of TouchID, whch brings Portrait mode for the front camera
too

\- a higher max flash capacity

On the other hand, it costs 200$ more and the processor is likely to be
slower.

There are very few reasons to prefer the 11 Pro to the Air 2020. Maybe a
company which already has many of them and has to buy some new ones.

My guess is that Apple will launch a new iPad pro in Spring, with a new A14X
processor.

~~~
zuhsetaqi
To be fair the 120 Hz refresh rate display is a huge benefit for everyone
using the Apple Pencil. Do we know how much RAM the air will have? I would
guess it’ll come with 4GB which would give it another big advantage. Those 2
differences are worth 200$ if you can take advantage of it. Also if you need
more than 256 GB storage the Air also doesn’t fit you

------
tictok4
This one looks exciting...

Going to finally replace my ipad air 2.

Yes, I will miss the laminated display -- however, for nearly half the cost of
the new ipad air and a much needed upgrade i can live without it.

plus, the screen is cracked and to replace on the air is very $$$$

